# 1972 Schwinn Collegiate Tourist handlebars



## Bidnessboy (Jun 15, 2019)

I’m trying to get my childhood bike, a 1972 Schwinn Collegiate Tourist, back on the road and I’m having trouble finding original handlebars. I converted it to drop style bars and didn’t keep the originals.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2019)

Over the years Schwinn used the 7881 and 7819 bars on the Collegiate and they were the same bars used on some of the middleweights. Should be easy locating a set of bars if you want original Schwinn parts. The old lightweight tourist bars of the early 60's also used the same bars as the middleweights. 

Check out the two tourist bars Bikeman shows. Do a google search for those wald numbers and they're around 20 bucks new. The spread difference between the two is roughly 4" but the rise is the same I believe.


----------



## Bidnessboy (Jun 17, 2019)

Very helpful video!  Thanks!  I'm pretty sure mine came with the Schwinn 7881 (Wald 867?) style bars.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 17, 2019)

I should have those exact 72 date coded bars, nice ones too. I’ll double check that when I get home tonight.


----------



## Bidnessboy (Jun 17, 2019)

Awesome....thanks.


----------



## Sven (Jun 17, 2019)

These bars that I put on my Varsity "Tourist" clone, I believe came off a Collegiate. So did you keep the brakes levers, brake cables and handlebar grips?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2019)

Sven said:


> These bars that I put on my Varsity "Tourist" clone, I believe came off a Collegiate. So did you keep the brakes levers, brake cables and handlebar grips?
> View attachment 1016643View attachment 1016644





Was there a part number on those bars?


----------



## Bidnessboy (Jun 17, 2019)

Those look like the wider (7819?) bars?  I did not keep the original brakes and grips.  A local bike shop got it back on the road for me.  I’m ok with the brakes and grips they used.  The seat and the bars aren’t the right look though.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2019)

Bidnessboy said:


> Those look like the wider (7819?) bars?  I did not keep the original brakes and grips.  A local bike shop got it back on the road for me.  I’m ok with the brakes and grips they used.  The seat and the bars aren’t the right look though.
> 
> View attachment 1016828





The original bars had more rise, 4"? 23.5" spread?  7881's

Ebay 1972 set of 7881's  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=283492499831 

72 Catalog images


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Was there a part number on those bars?






7881 -70.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2019)

Damn, closer though. Excellent condition.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2019)

[QUOTE="Bidnessboy, post: 1036766, member: 82433"......... The seat and the bars aren’t the right look though.

[/QUOTE]
I think we've covered everything in regard to the handlebars. You just got to find what suits you.
 Now the seat... I personally would go with a green "S' seat. I know its not stock, but it looks cool.
I had one on my now, _out of service_' Varsity.


----------

